# GT #13: Los Angeles Clippers (6-4) @ Phoenix Suns (10-2) - 11/23



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (10-2) vs Los Angeles Clippers (6-4)*

*When: Friday, 9EST/7AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Leandro Barbosa [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*


*Clippers Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Brevin Knight [SG] Cuttino Mobley [SF] Quinton Ross [PF] Tim Thomas [C] Chris Kaman * 









*Suns have been placed on GUARDED *​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns should be able to extend their streak to 9. I don't think the Clippers will be able to shoot good enough like they will need to.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Suns should be able to extend their streak to 9. I don't think the Clippers will be able to shoot good enough like they will need to.


They're only at 7 straight right now...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is a Thanksgiving twofer.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

With the way the league is now... I just don't think any team's a pushover anymore. If the Suns come out sleeping they'll be in trouble.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Kaman is playing well. We have to stay on Tim Thomas and make sure he doesnt get his 3pt dropping. Clippers have a good mixture of defense and offense in their team, so it will be interesting


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jammin said:


> They're only at 7 straight right now...





> After extending their NBA season-high win streak to eight games on Wednesday


Jammin, I'm never wrong. Ok? Never. Write that down. (just playing) :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good 2nd half by the Suns plus some huge dunks throughout the game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

BOXSCORE - Suns 113, Clips 94

Marion, 19pts 14rebs 5stls 2blcks
Amare, 27pts (9-15fg) 10rebs 1blck 

Suns look like they are on cruise control and Grant Hill is doing wonders. He had a nasty put back in the game. Amare also had a few pretty facials as well. 

Suns stat of the week, they are 11-0 when they reach 100+ points.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> BOXSCORE - Suns 113, Clips 94
> 
> Marion, 19pts 14rebs 5stls 2blcks
> Amare, 27pts (9-15fg) 10rebs 1blck
> ...


Marion had 21pts and 17reb and Amare had 29 and 11


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

That Hill putback was vicious... Glad the Suns came out blazing that second half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lay off the crack, Sean


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Lay off the crack, Sean



The ****'s too good!


----------

